# Sheva al Genoa. E' fatta. E' il nuovo allenatore.



## admin (6 Novembre 2021)

Sky: dopo l'esonero ufficiale di Ballardini, il Genoa ha raggiunto l'accordo con Shevchenko. L'ucraino sarà il nuovo allenatore del club ligure. Si attende l'ufficialità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2021)

Cercherò di scindere la mia antipatia per il Genoa dall'affetto per Sheva.

Certo che in quella società si aggirano sempre persone in "orbita Milan"...


----------



## The P (6 Novembre 2021)

Un grandissimo in bocca al lupo a Sheva, mi auguro faccia un grandissimo campionato (a parte contro di noi).


----------



## Cenzo (6 Novembre 2021)

Il problema del Genoa non era Ballardini ma la rosa pietosa che si ritrovava, mi dispiace per Sheva ma difficilmente non retrocederanno in B


----------



## Milo (6 Novembre 2021)

Come si fa a non esultare a veder tornare in Italia sheva????

che bello spero ci rimarrà per molto tempo


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Novembre 2021)

Mi dispiace vederlo al Genoa per tanti motivi. Ogni anno mi auguro sparisca o dal calcio. Quella società è una fogna, spero di no per lui, ma li si brucerà


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo l'esonero ufficiale di Ballardini, il Genoa ha raggiunto l'accordo con Shevchenko. L'ucraino sarà il nuovo allenatore del club ligure. Si attende l'ufficialità.


Tanti auguri per quest'avventura, eroe di Manchester! Vincile tutte, tranne quelle contro di noi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2021)

Idolo, peccato si sia immischiato in quella società e squadra spazzatura.


----------



## Maravich49 (6 Novembre 2021)

Vento di passioni


----------



## Giangy (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo l'esonero ufficiale di Ballardini, il Genoa ha raggiunto l'accordo con Shevchenko. L'ucraino sarà il nuovo allenatore del club ligure. Si attende l'ufficialità.


Auguri a Sheva per il ritorno in Italia, da allenatore. Anche se il Genoa non è la mia simpatia.


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2021)

Il bello quando i figli sono grandi e che ti puoi spostare senza pensare alla lingua che devono imparare.


----------



## princeps (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo l'esonero ufficiale di Ballardini, il Genoa ha raggiunto l'accordo con Shevchenko. L'ucraino sarà il nuovo allenatore del club ligure. Si attende l'ufficialità.


non riesco a vederlo con un'altra maglia contro la nostra....


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo l'esonero ufficiale di Ballardini, il Genoa ha raggiunto l'accordo con Shevchenko. L'ucraino sarà il nuovo allenatore del club ligure. Si attende l'ufficialità.


ma perchè imputtanarsi il curriculum così ?

spero per lui faccia bene, ma il genoa è una fogna, sempre coinvolta quando ci sono cose losche. 

p.s. ma preziosi è ancora presidente ? mi sono persa qualche passaggio di proprietà forse....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo l'esonero ufficiale di Ballardini, il Genoa ha raggiunto l'accordo con Shevchenko. L'ucraino sarà il nuovo allenatore del club ligure. Si attende l'ufficialità.



Contento per Sheva, soprattutto perché Ucraina a a parte, sta cercando di fare una sorta di gavetta, al posto di altra gente che viene fondata direttamente su panchine importanti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Novembre 2021)

mi tocca simpatizzare Genoa ora


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2021)

ragazzi, non è più di Preziosi e il 15 novembre si concludono le pratiche burocratiche del closing quindi ripeto secondo me è proprio un allenatore fuori dal giro per demarcare il cambiamento.
a fine settembre ha lasciato a un fondo di Miami, è uscito anche il figlio come dirigente e lui è rimasto onorario.
il problema è che il mercato estivo comunque l'ha fatto giochi preziosi...da gennaio vedremo la portata del fondo

tra meno di un mese andremo noi a sfidarli a domicilio, sarà interessante vedere se in tre settimane avrà fatto progressi


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Contento per Sheva, soprattutto perché Ucraina a a parte, sta cercando di fare una sorta di gavetta, al posto di altra gente che viene fondata direttamente su panchine importanti.


Sta dimostrando molta intelligenza nella gestione della sua carriera da allenatore. Anche l’Ucraina, pur essendo una Nazionale, non è una piazza di primissimo piano. Poi in quell’esperienza si è fatto seguire da Tassotti, che come conoscenze calcistiche gli era sicuramente superiore e penso gli sia stato utile per crescere.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo l'esonero ufficiale di Ballardini, il Genoa ha raggiunto l'accordo con Shevchenko. L'ucraino sarà il nuovo allenatore del club ligure. Si attende l'ufficialità.


Auguro a Sheva e Tasso tutte vittorie tranne con noi


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: dopo l'esonero ufficiale di Ballardini, il Genoa ha raggiunto l'accordo con Shevchenko. L'ucraino sarà il nuovo allenatore del club ligure. Si attende l'ufficialità.


Innanzitutto auguri a Sheva, uno dei miei idoli. 

Temo che sia troppo "buono" per fare l'allenatore in questo ambiente. Spero che non si bruci in una società tutt'altro che limpida e organizzata.


----------



## ilPresidente (6 Novembre 2021)

Farà bene. Può essere un buon ‘campus’ per giocatori dell’est che possono ambienterai al Genoa per poi fare il salto.
Gli mancano 3 giocatori buoni per salvarsi. Gli presterei Castillejo che farebbe benissimo.


----------



## ilPresidente (6 Novembre 2021)

Sheva non é un debole nello spogliatoio. Viene da una buona scuola. Lobanovsky


----------



## sampapot (7 Novembre 2021)

sono felice per Sheva


----------



## Route66 (2 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non dura molto, troppo buono ed educato.


La situazione del Genoa mi pare identica a quella dell'ex Palermo di Zamparini che ha venduto negli anni la società venti volte a soggetti improponibili rimanendone sempre il proprietario(un pò come il ns Milan con il cinefake).
Preziosi è ancora dentro e inoltre ci hanno messo come presidente il mitologico prof. Zangrillo, medico e amico personale di S.B., noto fitoso genoano....
In quanto a Sheva sinceramente, se devo dire la mia, mi dispiace profondamente che si sia infilato in questo tunnel anche se in fondo tutto fa esperienza.
Alla fine verrà richiamato il Ballardini di turno per una improbabile salvezza.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Dicembre 2021)

Dopo il 3-0 ho sperato che i nostri si fermassero, il dispiacere sarebbe stato troppo grande. In bocca al lupo Sheva!


----------

